# PC an Fernseher anschließen über HDMI - HDMI



## D4rcky (16. Dezember 2010)

*PC an Fernseher anschließen über HDMI - HDMI*

Moin,

habe folgendes Problem, ich habe meinen Fernseher über ein HDMI Kabel an den HDMI port meiner Grafikkarte angeschlossen. Ich habe eine Nvidia GForce GTS 250. Der Fernseher: Nordmende NM37830. 

Nun zum Problem. 
Ich habe in moment in der Steuerung den Dualview ausgewählt. Mein Fernseher erhält auf jedenfall irgendein Signal, ebenfals wenn ich für den die Auflkösung umstelle zeigt er das auch oben in der Ecke an. jedoch das Bild bleibt die ganze Zeit schwarz. 

Ich habe einige Auflösungen auprobiert

z.b. 1080i, 1920x1080, 1080i, 1600x900, 720p, 1280ß,720, 1024x768.

Also ich hab langsam echt keine ahnung mehr und bin am verzweifeln
Der HDCP Status für den Fernseher ist auch in Ordnung laut Grafikkarte.

Weiß jemand zufällig Rat?


----------



## seth0487 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen über HDMI - HDMI*

Hast du evtl einen schwarzen desktop hintergrund? Um mal die einfachste Erklärung gleich auszuschließen...


----------



## Painkiller (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen über HDMI - HDMI*

Welcher Treiber ist denn drauf?

Hast du mal versucht ein Bild mit einem DVI-HDMI-Adapter zu bekommen?


----------



## D4rcky (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen über HDMI - HDMI*

Nein ich habe schon mal kein schwarzen Hintergrund ...

Nein das hab ich noich nicht probiert, weil eigentlich an meinem DVI anschluss der PC Monitor hängt.

Die Treiberversion is 260.99 vom 25.10.10


----------



## D4rcky (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen über HDMI - HDMI*

Keiner eine Idee was ich noch ausprobieren könnte oder der etwa das gleiche Problem hattte und lösen konnte?


----------



## Sash (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen über HDMI - HDMI*

die graka hat auch einen 2. dvi? dann schliess mal darüber an. notfalls über einen adapter.


----------



## D4rcky (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen über HDMI - HDMI*

Nein hat leider nur 1. DVI und einen HDMI


----------



## Sash (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen über HDMI - HDMI*

was passiert denn, wenn du den pc runterfährst, monitor abziehst und nur über den tv bootest?


----------



## D4rcky (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen über HDMI - HDMI*

wenn ich esn über HDMI-HDMI lasse genau das selbe. über DVI-HDMI konnte ich bisher leider nicht testen weil das kabel zu kurz ist


----------



## Pacta (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen über HDMI - HDMI*

Möglicherweise ist dein HDMI-Kabel schrott oder zu lang? Über welche Länge schließt du denn an?


----------



## D4rcky (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen über HDMI - HDMI*

hatte eig das kabel grad neu gekauft und war nicht grad billig. Über 3 Meter.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen über HDMI - HDMI*

Mal ganz dumm gefragt, wenn der Monitor angezeigt wird, hast du das häkchen bei  "Windows Desktop auf diesem Monitor erweitern" gesetzt?


----------



## D4rcky (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen über HDMI - HDMI*

Ja habe ich...
habe auch unter den NVidia systemsteuerung probiert einen "clone" des normalesn bildes zu machen genauso wenig erfolg gehabt.

wie gesagt. wenn ich z.b unter den normalen bildschirmeigenschaften das häckchen bei "Desktop erweitern" mache bleibt das bild ebenso schwarz. wenn ich dort die auflösung für den umstelle zeigt er auch in der oberen rechten ecke des TV-Gerätes die Auflösung an aber das bild bleibt schwarz


----------



## Papa Schlumpf (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen über HDMI - HDMI*

Hi!

Ich hatte auch das Problem mit meinem Neuen LCD TV von Philips.
Kann es sein das du bei deinem TV gerät den andchluss erkennen lassen must?
Also so wars bei mir...das ich den VGA Anschluss im Menü wahlen musste und das Gerät angeben welches dran soll.

Vielleicht liegts ja am TV?

Gruß! Papa Schlumpf


----------



## D4rcky (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen über HDMI - HDMI*

erstmal danke für die antwort(en).

also ich kann nur auswählen von welchem anschluss er das signal kriegen soll.
aber nicht von was für einem gerät.

sonst jemand ne idee?


----------



## Papa Schlumpf (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen über HDMI - HDMI*

Hi!

Also wenn de nur den anschluss angeben kannst? 
Dann geb den anschluss an.

Aber alleine mit dem PC Monitor gehts?
Nur nicht mit dem TV!?
Vielleicht kommt die Graka mit beiden zu gleicherzeit nicht klar?
Unterschiedliche Auflösungen?

Ich finde 3 Meter HDMI Kabel is krass lang.

Was ich mit meiner Geforce 9800GTX+ sagen kann,
das der DVI zu HDMI an TV nicht gerade top geht.

Hast du denn keinen VGA anschluss am TV?

Gruß! Papa Schlumpf


----------



## D4rcky (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen über HDMI - HDMI*

So mal neue Infos. Hab mal den PC Monitor abgeschraubt. einen HDMI-DVI Adapter dran und denn da das HDMI kabel ran zum fernseher.
beim PC start klappte alles wunderbar mit einer auflösung von 2048x1024. bis er zur anmeldung kam da wollte er die auflösung wieder ändern und wurde schwarz. also denke ich ist das kabel in ordnung. 

ob das klappen würde, wenn ich an den DVI-PC-Anschluss einen Y-DVI stecker dran baue und denn den fernseher und den monitor anschließe?


----------



## Papa Schlumpf (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen über HDMI - HDMI*

Hi!

Also ich vermute das es an deiner Auflösung liegt.
Du musst eine Auflösung nehmen die beide geräte packen.
War bei mir auch so...

De TV Gerät will 1980x1080 haben...empfohlen....
nur kommt damit der 21 Zöller LCD Moni nicht drauf klar.

Der versuch mit nem Y Kabel, vermute ich da es nix dran ändern wird.
ggf. stell mal ne Auflösung beim TV generell ein...
Beispiel...1280x768...das müssten beide eigendlich schaffen...

Gruß! Papa Schlumpf


----------

